
Illegal math? - mtaksrud
http://ij.org/case/oregon-engineering-speech/
======
sharemywin
I agree he should be able to talk about ideas regardless of his title? Are
professors all licensed or high school teachers?

But you can't call yourself a bank, accountant, lawyer or various other
professional terms with out tests and licensing.

